# Opinion on kayak I found?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not sure what thoughts are on the Pelican kayaks, but I found one that I think really suits my needs. I'm just looking for a couple of kayaks to use in the Jordan river up north by a vacation place we go to. The kayak is the Pelican Sentinel 100 XR. 10 ft. Long, 30.5" wide,48 lbs. And 325 lb. Capacity. It also has an actual sit up seat rather than the foam molded seats, which I think I will like better. I'm just looking for a sit on top to do a one or two hour excursion on the river, not an actual fishing kayak, etc. Does anyone know this kayak or had experience with or can give me some advise? I want to pick up 2 of them and would like some thoughts before spending.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

sgc said:


> I'm not sure what thoughts are on the Pelican kayaks, but I found one that I think really suits my needs. I'm just looking for a couple of kayaks to use in the Jordan river up north by a vacation place we go to. The kayak is the Pelican Sentinel 100 XR. 10 ft. Long, 30.5" wide,48 lbs. And 325 lb. Capacity. It also has an actual sit up seat rather than the foam molded seats, which I think I will like better. I'm just looking for a sit on top to do a one or two hour excursion on the river, not an actual fishing kayak, etc. Does anyone know this kayak or had experience with or can give me some advise? I want to pick up 2 of them and would like some thoughts before spending.



Have you considered just renting:

http://jvoutfitters.com/canoeing-and-kayaking-the-jordan-river/

http://jordanriverfun.com/


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I've got a similar sit-on kayak that's 10ft and weighs 50#s made by future beach. I really like it for fishing and river paddling it cost just under $200. I'm thinking about picking up another one. Check out the future beach as well, the pelican your talking about should be around $250. I would actually set in them before you buy them to see what you like best if you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I googled this Pelican for reviews. I only found one, but it was a complaint about stability. The reviewer complained that it seemed to want to tip them to the left. This was verified supposedly by the reviewers spouse. I was originally looking for the Ocean Kayak Scrambler. I rented one of these and it was pretty decent.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have a very similar Pelican 10 footer that I've paddled for three years on the Au Gres River mainly. My wife has a different brand (Evoke) that's the same size. They are both about identical in stability and tracking. My only complaints are the seat could be more comfortable as the back rest is not high enough and not enough padding under the butt. My wive's yak has a much better seat. Make sure what ever one you pick out has a good seat.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks. I feel the same about it having a good seat, but how do you know the seat will be good?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

sgc said:


> Thanks. I feel the same about it having a good seat, but how do you know the seat will be good?


A backrest that comes to the middle of your back like my wife's is nice. Mine is only about a foot high and it sucks after an hour or so. Good padding at least 1-2" thick on the bottom is good, but you can always add a seat pad, so the backrest is the key. Another thing I like about my wife's better than mine is that her foot rests are adjustable from a sitting position. With mine, you have to be outside the yak to adult them. This is only important if others will be using the yaks.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks. Great info!


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

sgc said:


> Thanks. I feel the same about it having a good seat, but how do you know the seat will be good?


You dont, the more you weigh the more padding you need. You wont know til you get it out. A fishing seat is suspended can stay in for 8 hrs just moving around a bit. Just siting fishing. If you just out there paddling your moving around a lot you can get by with less. One or two hrs even easier.

10 ft sit on top is a hand full you cant lock in your hips for stability only what the boats got. IMO you need minimum 11.5 for sit on top longer the better

Just for paddling a sit in will blow a sit on top out of the water in every area other than re enter in case of flip. Sit in is harder to flip. A high performance sit on top is better but the real easy to flip


----------

